# UBER Driver Says She Was Attacked by a Group of Riders in Van Nuys



## Rosie (Apr 10, 2015)

Please watch me on KTLA NEWS 5 and then read my story...
I am one of your Uber drivers living, and working in the Los Angeles, California area.
I am writing an incident that took place this past Friday night (March 6th around 12:45-1am).
I was picking up 4 passengers on Ventura Blvd in the city of Studio City When I arrived I noticed there were 2 males, and 2 females. They were all drunk, especially one of the males, and one of the females, who were stumbling as they were walking.
As a single woman, I did not feel safe picking them up, and did fear for my safety. When I arrived and saw the state these passengers were in, I refused to pick them up, in which they began to plead their case for me to please pick them up, how there are "no Uber drivers available at night on Ventura Blvd."...etc. I told them what about the fact that you are drunk? If you guys vomit in my vehicle, I will hold you responsible.
As I was discussing this, two of the male passengers just jumped in the car and refused to get out of my car. So I finally agreed to just take them and get it over with as professionally as possible.
During the drive to their destination. One of the males, and one of the females were bad mouthing and talking in a threatening manner to me for the ENTIRE 11 miles I drove them. Suddenly one of the women who was sitting in the backseat leaned forward in a threatening manner which startled me, and suddenly she started to vomit all over my car. It was disgusting. I told them "listen, this is not right, I need you guys to help me clean this up". Suddenly I was being attacked by 2 females! One of the girls pulled my hair, someone hit me on the back of my neck with her fists, and her phone, I was dazed, confused, and scared. I was dragged in to the middle of the Haskel Blvd being pushed to the ground in a manner in which other cars could have hit me. I dialed 911, and it took 45 minutes for the police to show up.
I ended up calling 911 three times!
The 4 passengers just walked away, leaving me in dirty car, alone, in shock, crying, and in pain.
Please watch the rest on the website of KTLA


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Holy shit..!!!
No updates since march 6? What did uber have to say? What did the police have to say?


----------



## Rosie (Apr 10, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Holy shit..!!!
> No updates since march 6? What did uber have to say? What did the police have to say?


My lawyer dropped my case because the main Uber account holder does not have the financial means or assets to pay for the damages. This caused a change reaction in which my doctor, and psychologist dropped medical services since there is no one to pay for my medical expenses.
I am very upset that a multi billion dollar company is not accepting any financial responsibility for my damages. I want to know, what is Uber going to do to cover these damages? I need to see doctors and continue treatment. I am mentally, emotionally, and physically hurt, not to mention financially I am struggling. I tried to work even in this state because to try and cover my expenses. I am constantly fearful of passengers sitting behind me, if they make a sudden movement, I am flooded with fear that they could attack me. Because of this incident. I've already racked up medical bills and treatment needs to continue for me to properly heal. I want to know, what will Uber do now in this situation? I didn't get any helpful answer after sending and getting 21 Emails back and forth with UBER.....


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

http://ktla.com/2015/04/09/uber-driver-says-she-was-attacked-by-a-group-of-riders-in-van-nuys/

Here is the story and the video for people to see..

I'm no lawyer but shouldn't the attackers be locked up right now?! Did you get their full names? What did the police report say?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Rosie said:


> Please watch me on KTLA NEWS 5 and then read my story...
> I am one of your Uber drivers living, and working in the Los Angeles, California area.
> I am writing an incident that took place this past Friday night (March 6th around 12:45-1am).
> I was picking up 4 passengers on Ventura Blvd in the city of Studio City When I arrived I noticed there were 2 males, and 2 females. They were all drunk, especially one of the males, and one of the females, who were stumbling as they were walking.
> ...


Honestly nothing crazy here 
Sounds to me like driver was part of the problem 
Chain of mistakes


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Rosie said:


> My lawyer dropped my case because the main Uber account holder does not have the financial means or assets to pay for the damages. This caused a change reaction in which my doctor, and psychologist dropped medical services since there is no one to pay for my medical expenses.
> I am very upset that a multi billion dollar company is not accepting any financial responsibility for my damages. I want to know, what is Uber going to do to cover these damages? I need to see doctors and continue treatment. I am mentally, emotionally, and physically hurt, not to mention financially I am struggling. I tried to work even in this state because to try and cover my expenses. I am constantly fearful of passengers sitting behind me, if they make a sudden movement, I am flooded with fear that they could attack me. Because of this incident. I've already racked up medical bills and treatment needs to continue for me to properly heal. I want to know, what will Uber do now in this situation? I didn't get any helpful answer after sending and getting 21 Emails back and forth with UBER.....


Classic california lawsuit lotto


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Something doesn't add up. 
Uber has passenger info. It's a police matter.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Honestly nothing crazy here
> Sounds to me like driver was part of the problem
> Chain of mistakes





20yearsdriving said:


> Classic california lawsuit lotto


Your comments are showing your true colors.


Backdash said:


> Something doesn't add up.
> Uber has passenger info. It's a police matter.


Uber always wants a subpoena from authorities before assisting the Authorities.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*AN UPDATE FROM THE UBER SAFETY TEAM*
*http://blog.uber.com/safetyteamupdate*
*And*
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-gives-out-my-personal-number.12400/page-9#post-159117*








*OUR PROMISE
SAFETY FROM START TO FINISH*
As we prepare for another busy year, we'd like to remind you of ourpromise: From the moment you go online through your last trip of theday, we're committed to making Uber safe for you and your riders.

HERE'S HOW










NOBODY'S A STRANGER
Uber is a two-way street. You'll seeyour rider's name before they hop in and they'll see your name, photo,and vehicle information. These details are also available on ridertrip receipts and on your partner dashboard.









ALWAYS ON THE MAP
We collect information about yourtrips, so if anything goes wrong, we can easily determine when andwhere it happened and make thisinformation available to police and law enforcement when necessary.









RISK-FREE TRANSACTIONS
Uber is cashless, so you never need to worry about driving with money in your car, and you're assured payment for every single trip.









ZERO TOLERANCE
If there's ever an issue or incident, our local support teams have your back. We take inappropriatebehavior seriously and willimmediately and permanentlyremove anyone-rider or driver-who behaves inappropriately on the system.

Not only do these policies keep you safe, but they also protect yourbusiness, and the great service you provide every day.

If you have any questions or suggestions about how we can continue improving safety, email us at (safety ....at uber dot com)

Thanks,
-The Uber Team
Uber Technologies Inc.

*Is All just more Uber Lip Service!*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Rosie said:


> Please watch me on KTLA NEWS 5 and then read my story...
> I am one of your Uber drivers living, and working in the Los Angeles, California area.
> I am writing an incident that took place this past Friday night (March 6th around 12:45-1am).
> I was picking up 4 passengers on Ventura Blvd in the city of Studio City When I arrived I noticed there were 2 males, and 2 females. They were all drunk, especially one of the males, and one of the females, who were stumbling as they were walking.
> ...


Here in Florida this is enough to stand your ground. The world can continue as good in the absence of these 4 horrible people. What if they did the worse since you were outnumbered, alone and not able to defend yourself?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Rosie said:


> My lawyer dropped my case because the main Uber account holder does not have the financial means or assets to pay for the damages. This caused a change reaction in which my doctor, and psychologist dropped medical services since there is no one to pay for my medical expenses.
> I am very upset that a multi billion dollar company is not accepting any financial responsibility for my damages. I want to know, what is Uber going to do to cover these damages? I need to see doctors and continue treatment. I am mentally, emotionally, and physically hurt, not to mention financially I am struggling. I tried to work even in this state because to try and cover my expenses. I am constantly fearful of passengers sitting behind me, if they make a sudden movement, I am flooded with fear that they could attack me. Because of this incident. I've already racked up medical bills and treatment needs to continue for me to properly heal. I want to know, what will Uber do now in this situation? I didn't get any helpful answer after sending and getting 21 Emails back and forth with UBER.....


What the f is safe rider fee if there is no help from Uber to a driver in this described situation?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Did I miss something here? Was this alleged assault reported to the police?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Rosie you are not the first to find out that Uber refuses to Help the Drivers after they've been attacked by Riders, is uncooperative with the Authorities, and refuses to Ban riders who've posed danger to Drivers.

*Uber_LA Driver Is Attacked By Paxs. Shame on Uber, LAPD & the Media!*









*Uber Driver Says She Was Threatened, Assaulted By Customer But Company Refuses To Give Her Rider Info*
*http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/03/04/uber-driver-says-she-was-threatened-assaulted-by-customer-but-company-refuses-to-give-her-rider-info/#.VPgFl6hKkDY.twitter*


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Rosie said:


> My lawyer dropped my case because the main Uber account holder does not have the financial means or assets to pay for the damages. This caused a change reaction in which my doctor, and psychologist dropped medical services since there is no one to pay for my medical expenses.
> I am very upset that a multi billion dollar company is not accepting any financial responsibility for my damages. I want to know, what is Uber going to do to cover these damages? I need to see doctors and continue treatment. I am mentally, emotionally, and physically hurt, not to mention financially I am struggling. I tried to work even in this state because to try and cover my expenses. I am constantly fearful of passengers sitting behind me, if they make a sudden movement, I am flooded with fear that they could attack me. Because of this incident. I've already racked up medical bills and treatment needs to continue for me to properly heal. I want to know, what will Uber do now in this situation? I didn't get any helpful answer after sending and getting 21 Emails back and forth with UBER.....


 This is terrible. So Sorry this happened to you. Good thing it's being reported and becoming public knowledge.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Your comments are showing your true colors.
> 
> Uber always wants a subpoena from authorities before assisting the Authorities.


I'm sure when 911 was dialed & when officer took reports they made a call on seriousness of case 
So did the doctors and lawyer 
What i read reminds me why I havent hired a driver 
We're looking at a lawsuit that aperently only the poster thinks is real 
I want to know why no agency has sided with poster ?


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

I keep my doors locked until I see the pax and know their name. If they look like they will be any problem, drive off then cancel.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It seems that at some point Uber did provide the name of the rider. And, apparently that rider does not have deep pockets. One wonders if any charges were filed against the customer. I also wonder if this lead to the identities of the other three passengers.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> It seems that at some point Uber did provide the name of the rider. And, apparently that rider does not have deep pockets. One wonders if any charges were files against the customer. I also wonder if this lead to the identities of the other three passengers.


That is not a bad neighborhood , cops have the time to bust you for small stuff
The fact that apparently no charges were filed tells a lot


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Another minor question: Did she get a cleaning fee back from Uber and the customer?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> I have all my sympathy for Rosie, but I may have become a bit jaded having lived a long time now here in LA. There are a few things that make me want to approach this subject with caution. One key one is Rosie's statement that the "main Uber account holder doesn't have the financial means" to pay up. By the description of this, this was an assault. Yet this appears to have been pursued as a civil matter for money. Police apparently judged there was not enough of a case for a criminal investigation, if they indeed were called. Rosie also mentions she's under the care of a psychologist, and her interactions with passengers appear generally fraught with problems. She certainly made a huge mistake not calling 911 at the moment the two males sat in her backseat and refused to leave. I can not know how Rosie communicates with riders, and if the resulting mess may have been easily avoidable. There appears to be no doubt that this was a case of a puker, and she should have definitely gotten a cleaning fee. But we know that Uber CSRs' hands are tied if we don't provide the proper proof for them to process.
> It's difficult to judge the merits here without having many facts. I just hope Rosie's not driving at nights anymore, because you have to have a certain mental setup to handle the according crowds.


I would add :
In California this has become common ( lawsuit capital) 
Maybe this is why it's hard for some people to question the poster


----------



## Rosie (Apr 10, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Another minor question: Did she get a cleaning fee back from Uber and the customer?


Yes uber pay $200.00, But that night I cleaned and cried and for about 0ne hour I opened the all 4 doors for smell and the next morning I took my car to car wash....


----------



## Rosie (Apr 10, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> I have all my sympathy for Rosie, but I may have become a bit jaded having lived a long time now here in LA. There are a few things that make me want to approach this subject with caution. One key one is Rosie's statement that the "main Uber account holder doesn't have the financial means" to pay up. By the description of this, this was an assault. Yet this appears to have been pursued as a civil matter for money. Police apparently judged there was not enough of a case for a criminal investigation, if they indeed were called. Rosie also mentions she's under the care of a psychologist, and her interactions with passengers appear generally fraught with problems. She certainly made a huge mistake not calling 911 at the moment the two males sat in her backseat and refused to leave. I can not know how Rosie communicates with riders, and if the resulting mess may have been easily avoidable. There appears to be no doubt that this was a case of a puker, and she should have definitely gotten a cleaning fee. But we know that Uber CSRs' hands are tied if we don't provide the proper proof for them to process.
> It's difficult to judge the merits here without having many facts. I just hope Rosie's not driving at nights anymore, because you have to have a certain mental setup to handle the according crowds.[/Q





20yearsdriving said:


> Honestly nothing crazy here
> Sounds to me like driver was part of the problem
> Chain of mistakes


You can judge me and don't know how I suffer the whole month when I talked about it I can't keep my tears up...


----------



## Rosie (Apr 10, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you, Rosie. I am very lucky in that I have not yet had to deal with what this forum refers to as a "puker". I would be extremely (!) upset, too, should that ever happen to me.
> 
> I am lowering the odds of getting into such a situation by never driving past midnight. I also am quite firm with riders who do not comply with my reasonable instructions or advice, and I found that helps because often times people respond to boundaries being set clearly. You must establish that, in your car, you are an authority figure.
> 
> I hope you soldier on and are not too scarred by this terrible experience. If you do drive, try driving in the early mornings. I've never met someone who wasn't nice when I came pick them up at 5am to get them to the airport. Good luck! You've had all the bad luck possible already, so it will get better!!


I do not have choice. I study in the morning and I am free in the afternoon to drive. I am single and I do not have any financial support that's why I have to work hard and long hours to make my living. So I wasn't deserve to treated like that I gave them safe ride in my new car and what I got in return was......


----------



## Rosie (Apr 10, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 6585


Thanks for your support....


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

There seems to be a high level of hostility towards uber drivers that often turns to physical violence. I had a pissed off rider who keyed my car once. People think they can get away with shit towards total strangers (the driver) and that needs to be put into check. Rosie should not have started the ride, she gave in to intimidation, something a professional limo, black car, or taxi driver would not do. They are the "badasses of drivers" Badass uber drivers, are all over the place, too, by the way. I gave over 2,000 rides, and not too long into them I wouldn't put up with anything. I have threatened to crash the car and kill everyone a few times. I have screamed at riders at the top of my lungs. I had a zero tolerance. And had a 4.92 rating. People like Rosie are always going to "get it" until they take the demeanor on that they won't put up with any crap. Slam on the breaks in the middle of the road, pull a skidding u-turn, take it to 100+ on the freeway and blink the high beams. I just wish some of these drivers would stop being doormats.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Honestly nothing crazy here
> Sounds to me like driver was part of the problem
> Chain of mistakes


 You call being attacked nothing crazy? Typical travel minion that shows ill-will to the drivers.


----------



## Tommy B (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm so sorry these sorts of things happening to you people, but when you are in a service industry, You have to eat the shit which comes with the job. I have been stabbed, Robbed, Spit on, Thrown Beer Bottles and many many other shit.
Rule Number #1 Always go with your gut feeling. 
Rule #2 Uber is not your friend or partner or etc, they offer you Trips, it's you who have to agree or reject the Trips.
Rule #3 Never pick up super drunk people, Never! You were Greedy, Not Uber or Taxi dispatch. 
Rule #4 Never argue with passengers, simply pick them up and start a chat, no religion or politics or Jews this or Muslims this. 
Rule #5 Always have your doors lucked no matter what time of the day or night. You simply roll the window 1/5 down and talk to them and you can reject them asap. No feeling sorry or etc, hey in Chicago our winters it's cold. But we reject the people asap. This is when I drove Cab. 
Rule #6 When you call the Cops, you say you are being attacked by few people, so you are considered in life situation other wise you are not emergency! I had someone left my cab without paying me, i called 911 and said I am being Robbed and gave my location and hang up. They cam asap, and then i still said he snatched my money, which was in my hand, they arrested him and we went to the police station, and his dad showed up and Police captain's son! He took me outside and gave me $1000 cash and told be to get lost. )))) So you see, you need to be tricky in this biz, **** honesty. This is a shit job, but it's the only job, you do not need to be interviewed to get a job, this is why we all do this. And Uber knows it. So as Cab company. 

Listen Guys, this job is no different then driving a Cab, any ********* with paid credit card can open an account with Uber, so don't think this is a safe job, because they have their info, info my ass. Females do not take risks and drive at night, since u think u are female and they won't bother you! 

Never work on St Patrict nights or day, Never drive on new year's eve. You can make as much by driving New Years day! And never carry Knife or Gun, at the end you will go to jail not them.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Talk about being on a soap box.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Sometimes less coffee is a good idea.....


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Rosie sings that lawyer's favorite song about her neck and her shoulders.
I heard that bs somewhere before.
Her Persian lawyer shouldn't been promising her that $1M pay day. 
He made her cry.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Here in Florida this is enough to stand your ground. The world can continue as good in the absence of these 4 horrible people. What if they did the worse since you were outnumbered, alone and not able to defend yourself?


Similar here in Ohio, your car falls under castle doctrine which means no duty to retreat. The assault 4 on 1 on its own is grounds for self defense though, regardless of the vehicle, she didn't know how far they were willing to go and would have been justified in defending herself.

While I'm not saying every thief or attack should end in a corpse I think it needs to happen a few times to get it into people's heads that they can get themselves killed for acting like an idiot. If you heard stories of dead house invaders every day you'd start to realize what the consequences can be.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

groovyguru said:


> There seems to be a high level of hostility towards uber drivers that often turns to physical violence. I had a pissed off rider who keyed my car once. People think they can get away with shit towards total strangers (the driver) and that needs to be put into check. Rosie should not have started the ride, she gave in to intimidation, something a professional limo, black car, or taxi driver would not do. They are the "badasses of drivers" Badass uber drivers, are all over the place, too, by the way. I gave over 2,000 rides, and not too long into them I wouldn't put up with anything. I have threatened to crash the car and kill everyone a few times. I have screamed at riders at the top of my lungs. I had a zero tolerance. And had a 4.92 rating. People like Rosie are always going to "get it" until they take the demeanor on that they won't put up with any crap. Slam on the breaks in the middle of the road, pull a skidding u-turn, take it to 100+ on the freeway and blink the high beams. I just wish some of these drivers would stop being doormats.


I had one (wasn't the rider) but would take his friend somewhere because of his belligerence, and for some reason he thought throwing his credit card at me was going to do some serious harm.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> While I'm not saying every thief or attack should end in a corpse I think it needs to happen a few times to get it into people's heads that they can get themselves killed for acting like an idiot. If you heard stories of dead house invaders every day you'd start to realize what the consequences can be.


I heard stories that if you commit a crime you can go to jail. 
Crime problem solved since people know what the consequences can be. Awesome!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Backdash said:


> I heard stories that if you commit a crime you can go to jail.
> Crime problem solved since people know what the consequences can be. Awesome!


To some that's not a consequence, it's free food and lodging.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

April is Workplace Violence Awareness Month

*http://workplaceviolenceawareness.org/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Driver Says Passengers Beat Her Up And Uber Won't Help Her*
*http://laist.com/2015/04/10/uber_driver_attack_van_nuys.php*


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> To some that's not a consequence, it's free food and lodging.


AKA- three hots and a cot


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Rosie, can you afford a dash cam? I'll buy you one and you can pay me back in installments if you give it back to me when you quit driving. We had one gal on here who switched to working in a casino part time instead of driving.

How come Uber does not rent us dash cams on installment like they rent us iphone data plans?

Edit: Hey, who wants to rent a dash cam from me for $10 a week? UP logo included. What are the odds you'll still be driving in 15 weeks?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## loft205 (Mar 8, 2015)

'Our hearts go out to' you can take your heart and shove it up your asss!! uuuuuuberrrrrr


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

A few commenters talked about calling 911 and getting the police there ASAP. Well from personal experience in LA at 1am on a Friday or Saturday night there is not much chance of getting through to 911 in any quick way. Calls from Cell phone in most cities in LA go to the CHP and there call centers get swamped Friday and Saturday nights with Drunk driver calls, accidents and the like. Then they have to determine where the cell caller is calling from and route that call to the local police that are going to handle it. Although all cells now seem to broadcast GPS data I am not sure the CHP is using it.

If a driver really wants to be prepared they will have the direct numbers of the communications centers programmed in their phones and be aware of what bureau there are in at any given time.

I think Rosy was in the LAPD Valley bureau when she was on Ventura BL.

Map is a bit confusing but any call to any LAPD communications center may get you service faster than routing through CHP. Also if you tend to work in a certain city a lot that has it's own police force (Not LAPD or sheriffs) program that number in as well.

Drivers only have themselves out there unfortunately.

What would be Super slick is if the Uber app would keep track of where you are and a single press of an "Emergency Button" on the phone gets you connected to the correct Police communication center, Notifies Uber of a Problem and sends a beacon to other drivers in the area that a driver needs help. Even if the other drivers just show up at least that will even out the numbers involved.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Similar here in Ohio, your car falls under castle doctrine which means no duty to retreat. The assault 4 on 1 on its own is grounds for self defense though, regardless of the vehicle, she didn't know how far they were willing to go and would have been justified in defending herself.
> 
> While I'm not saying every thief or attack should end in a corpse I think it needs to happen a few times to get it into people's heads that they can get themselves killed for acting like an idiot. If you heard stories of dead house invaders every day you'd start to realize what the consequences can be.


I know of one guy in Socal that will definitely think twice before attacking an old guy like me again...


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Remember guys Los Angeles county is not fully participating in the second amendment to the constitution right now.

LA County Sheriff is not issuing CCW permits unless there is a documented threat. 
Open carry is Banned.

So all we are allowed to be is targets at this point. 

An argument could be made that the car is the independent Contractors place of business and guns can be carried at your place of business. Would need a good lawyer for that one though.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

No guns were involved here. Get back on topic and stop trolling.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> I have all my sympathy for Rosie, but I may have become a bit jaded having lived a long time now here in LA. There are a few things that make me want to approach this subject with caution. One key one is Rosie's statement that the "main Uber account holder doesn't have the financial means" to pay up. By the description of this, this was an assault. Yet this appears to have been pursued as a civil matter for money. Police apparently judged there was not enough of a case for a criminal investigation, if they indeed were called. Rosie also mentions she's under the care of a psychologist, and her interactions with passengers appear generally fraught with problems. She certainly made a huge mistake not calling 911 at the moment the two males sat in her backseat and refused to leave. I can not know how Rosie communicates with riders, and if the resulting mess may have been easily avoidable. There appears to be no doubt that this was a case of a puker, and she should have definitely gotten a cleaning fee. But we know that Uber CSRs' hands are tied if we don't provide the proper proof for them to process.
> It's difficult to judge the merits here without having many facts. I just hope Rosie's not driving at nights anymore, because you have to have a certain mental setup to handle the according crowds.


Jeez. Attack the victim on a public forum. How about a little "if I had been there I would have ripped those drunk women's heads off and nailed them to a tree for you. I still will, because there is no excuse for the account holder piece of shit exposing you to those animals"

Then, and only then toss your pompous veteran pearls of wisdom at a driver who was hauled out of a car and attacked.

For the record 911 is for life and death situations. That's why there is no one to respond when a driver actually getting pummelled calls, because people are following your advice about using 911 for drunks not getting out of the backseat. That rates a call to the Police station not 911.


----------



## Mad Pax (Apr 4, 2015)

groovyguru said:


> I have threatened to crash the car and kill everyone a few times. I have screamed at riders at the top of my lungs.
> 
> Slam on the breaks in the middle of the road, pull a skidding u-turn, take it to 100+ on the freeway...


Dude, what the **** kind of passengers are you picking up...

And to the OP, pursue justice by all means, but always, ALWAYS cancel if you feel even the slightest bit uncomfortable with a passenger. I always approach with my doors locked. I call ahead to gauge their mental state. Sometimes I'll cancel them just for having 4 people. You are under absolutely ZERO obligation. This is a free exchange of services.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> What the f is safe rider fee if there is no help from Uber to a driver in this described situation?


^^^
You'd think that they could divert some of the "safe rider fee" funds to a Safe Driver Fee.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Jeez. Attack the victim on a public forum. How about a little "if I had been there I would have ripped those drunk women's heads off and nailed them to a tree for you. I still will, because there is no excuse for the account holder piece of shit exposing you to those animals"
> 
> Then, and only then toss your pompous veteran pearls of wisdom at a driver who was hauled out of a car and attacked.
> 
> For the record 911 is for life and death situations. That's why there is no one to respond when a driver actually getting pummelled calls, because people are following your advice about using 911 for drunks not getting out of the backseat. That rates a call to the Police station not 911.


^^^
Absolutely, Sacto!!!
You Nailed it, and I'm not being facetious. 
I just wonder where exactly it was just because I'm really familiar with Ventura Bl. in the Studio City area, and that's definitely not a "dive bar" area, in fact the area is affluent, but of course doesn't mean that those low-lifes didn't slither in from a nearby area.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

The lawyers and doctors are as bad as the attackers in this case. 
So, now what... the "partner" has to wait for hours in some County hospital waiting room for follow up for hours on end? 
To add insult to injury, something tells me that she'll be getting bills from the attorney and the doctor.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Attacks on LA Drivers are evidently not that uncommon! This one is from January:
*Uber Driver Says He Was Brutally Assaulted by 2 Passengers in Signal Hill*
*http://ktla.com/2015/01/05/uber-driver-says-he-was-brutally-assaulted-by-2-passengers/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Note how he was not Ubering. He was on a "street hail" essentially, having negotiated a cash fare with these guys.


Not quite...the account holder who'd requested the ride for these two guys. cancelled the ride mid-ride.

"About three-quarters of the way to the destination, an alert on the Wilburn's smartphone notified him that the ride request had been cancelled. The passengers in the vehicle had not used the Uber app to summon the driver.

Wilburn told the two men that, since they were not customers of the ridesharing service, they would have to exit the vehicle or pay the fare. They agreed to pay him."


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Mad Pax said:


> Dude, what the **** kind of passengers are you picking up...
> 
> And to the OP, pursue justice by all means, but always, ALWAYS cancel if you feel even the slightest bit uncomfortable with a passenger. I always approach with my doors locked. I call ahead to gauge their mental state. Sometimes I'll cancel them just for having 4 people. You are under absolutely ZERO obligation. This is a free exchange of services.


Just a few that were obnoxious - I could count them on one hand. Those are the most memorable of the 2,000+ rides. Never had any problems in Compton or South Central. Mostly Van Nuys or Santa Monica - the entitled kind who are plastered or stoned are the worst.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

When I was driving I would have gladly paid for a "safe drivers fee" of $1 a ride to cover total loss of my car, income loss for a few weeks or so, and medical if I was attacked.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Not quite, either. I assume he didn't verify his pickup, but he picked up complete strangers, unknown and unrelated to the Uber customer.


Your take on this is a possibility.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

A friend who is a rider just got this in an email from Sacramento Uber.

http://blog.uber.com/WID-Women

WHY I DRIVE:
THE WOMEN WHO MOVE US

Do you feel safe driving with Uber?

I've always felt really safe. The people that use Uber are very cool, chill people. I've never felt threatened. When I started driving with Uber, I only drove in Oakland at night and felt really safe even then. I think knowing that the rating system and the fact that they are identified within the app keeps them accountable.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Yea right, I am a woman driver and i have a choice of SF or Oakland at night and I choose Oakland. Fiction.

Male drivers would not even make that choice.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> A friend who is a rider just got this in an email from Sacramento Uber.
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/WID-Women
> 
> ...


Oakland, California ????


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

Tommy B said:


> I'm so sorry these sorts of things happening to you people, but when you are in a service industry, You have to eat the shit which comes with the job. I have been stabbed, Robbed, Spit on, Thrown Beer Bottles and many many other shit.
> Rule Number #1 Always go with your gut feeling.
> Rule #2 Uber is not your friend or partner or etc, they offer you Trips, it's you who have to agree or reject the Trips.
> Rule #3 Never pick up super drunk people, Never! You were Greedy, Not Uber or Taxi dispatch.
> ...


Good advice. I guess though if you have to work NYE or the bar closing and want to risk it then try to avoid the combination of really drunk and 3+ people. In fact try to only take people who you feel you can "handle" if they start causing problems.

The other thing I learned and I too didn't want to do this until experience taught me it was 100% RIGHT:

If anything goes wrong with the customer cussing at you or causing problems ideally refuse to take them or pull over to a well lighted area and let them out right then and there. NEVER ever bend or change your mind. Especially if they "jump in" or whatever and try to force you. That is a very bad sign. If you have to, grab the key, leave the vehicle and call the cops and tell them you have a customer who refuses to leave your property and is threatening you. 90% of the time the situation will not get better by giving in and taking them anyway. Just end the trip but try not to be aggressive about it. Tell them you have no choice.

Here is a REALLY good article to read about taxi driver safety. True you aren't a cab driver but you are damn near it and a lot of it applies still to Uber.

http://www.taxi-l.org/gord28.htm


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Tommy B said:


> I'm so sorry these sorts of things happening to you people, but when you are in a service industry, You have to eat the shit which comes with the job. I have been stabbed, Robbed, Spit on, Thrown Beer Bottles and many many other shit.
> Rule Number #1 Always go with your gut feeling.
> Rule #2 Uber is not your friend or partner or etc, they offer you Trips, it's you who have to agree or reject the Trips.
> Rule #3 Never pick up super drunk people, Never! You were Greedy, Not Uber or Taxi dispatch.
> ...


Absolutely! +1000.
Cab driving is dangerous as hell.
you rookies (17 years in a cab, anyone under 2 full time years is a rookie) think it's safe just because Uber tried to rewrite the Taxi handbook.
over my 17 years i did about 7 years full time at night, in a big city.
I've had every bad experience there is. Fights, beat fares, shitheads, DBs, heroin addicts, dopefiend drag queen hookers.
it's a street job with street people.

The long and the Short of it is, if you survive the first two years on nightshift, it's imperative that you become a hardened profiling ******** with shit loads of street smarts.
see 4 drunks? Lock your doors and don't stop.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Not quite, either. I assume he didn't verify his pickup, but he picked up complete strangers, unknown and unrelated to the Uber customer. And instead of dumping them right away when it became clear he had made a mistake, he then negotiated a cash fare with people he had picked off the street.
> Uber had no info on these, wasn't involved in any way in the transaction, and thus couldn't and had no obligation to assist this "gypsy cabbie" when - predictably - he got into trouble.


I think at that point you make the decision to kick them put or just go to the destination depending on what you feel is safer. I don't know what Uber's policy is on rides cancelled part way but I would think taking them to the destination THEN turning in a request to get paid a d explaining the situation would be preferable than trying to kick out folks half way who are not responsible for cancelling as far as you know.

I've taken many folks home (men and women) who are put in my car on the app holders dime. I would not want to dump them if this happened. I would think it safer to just take them home if they became agitated and worry about getting paid later.

I think it depends where you are if and when this happens and where you are going and the demeanor of the people in the car. But I'd go for safety first.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The only bad rides I have ever had were when someone other than the account holder sat in the front seat.


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm sure when 911 was dialed & when officer took reports they made a call on seriousness of case
> So did the doctors and lawyer
> What i read reminds me why I havent hired a driver
> We're looking at a lawsuit that aperently only the poster thinks is real
> I want to know why no agency has sided with poster ?


What are you saying? The poster is Lying? "Hired a driver" for what?


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

What's the racial breakdown of this group?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Jeez. Attack the victim on a public forum. How about a little "if I had been there I would have ripped those drunk women's heads off and nailed them to a tree for you. I still will, because there is no excuse for the account holder piece of shit exposing you to those animals"
> 
> Then, and only then toss your pompous veteran pearls of wisdom at a driver who was hauled out of a car and attacked.
> 
> For the record 911 is for life and death situations. That's why there is no one to respond when a driver actually getting pummelled calls, because people are following your advice about using 911 for drunks not getting out of the backseat. That rates a call to the Police station not 911.


I agree with most of what you said, but someone who trespasses on your property or forces themselves in your car when you have made it clear you don't want them there, I think that's 911 worthy. Hopping out of the car without paying is not, imo.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Your comments are showing your true colors.
> 
> Uber always wants a subpoena from authorities before assisting the Authorities.


A Subpoena is standard practice to have a 3rd party company release client information. It's not an Uber thing but the way the law works. Without that Uber can be held responsible for divulging customer information without cause.

It's not hard for the police to do and is fairly routine. But if the police don't feel it's worthy pursuit they will not go through with it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Super G said:


> What's the racial breakdown of this group?


People say I look sickly. What race is that?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I agree with most of what you said, but someone who trespasses on your property or forces themselves in your car when you have made it clear you don't want them there, I think that's 911 worthy. Hopping out of the car without paying is not, imo.


There's a difference between calling 911 and calling your local police. Go put the various local police on your speed dialer now.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> There's a difference between calling 911 and calling your local police. Go put the various local police on your speed dialer now.


I do have the local police phone number programmed. I called them once when I was VERY pregnant and some ******* westsider let her aggressive lab run off leash. I was walking my dogs and this dog ran up to us bearing teeth. I started yelling and they acted like they didn't know whose dog it was. So I called the cops and programmed the number in.

If someone forced themselves into my car against my wishes, I think that's a trespass and warrants a 9-1-1 call.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

And should get triaged with the guy who calls to say there is someone on my lawn.


----------



## JohninTampa (Mar 26, 2015)

Let's sift through the BS here, I won't beat her up for her mistakes because after the fact it's easy to see what went wrong.
First, stay safe. She knew it was a bad idea from the onset and instead of driving off and canceling, she discussed with them.
Stay safe, lock doors until you are ready to let them in. No job is too important or too urgent to do it safely.
Learn from her what not to do. Once they are in, you have to deal with it. Drive to a populated area or to a cop and get out and scream. 
Don't pick up anyone if you don't feel safe. Your ratings are not worth it,


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

JohninTampa said:


> et's sift through the BS here, I won't beat her up for her mistakes because after the fact it's easy to see what went wrong.
> First, stay safe. She knew it was a bad idea from the onset and instead of driving off and canceling, she discussed with them.


You say she knew it was a bad idea, but who taught her this? Was she trained in how to operate safely or was she thrown in the deep end with a smile and a 'good luck'?

Truth is, she was conned by Uber, that this is a safe ****ing gig and women should give it the ol college try.

And remember, keep those ratings up.

Fortunately, shit like this does not happen that often. But, if it did, luber would actually need to address the issue.


----------



## Rafael911 (Dec 13, 2014)

Rosie said:


> My lawyer dropped my case because the main Uber account holder does not have the financial means or assets to pay for the damages. This caused a change reaction in which my doctor, and psychologist dropped medical services since there is no one to pay for my medical expenses.
> I am very upset that a multi billion dollar company is not accepting any financial responsibility for my damages. I want to know, what is Uber going to do to cover these damages? I need to see doctors and continue treatment. I am mentally, emotionally, and physically hurt, not to mention financially I am struggling. I tried to work even in this state because to try and cover my expenses. I am constantly fearful of passengers sitting behind me, if they make a sudden movement, I am flooded with fear that they could attack me. Because of this incident. I've already racked up medical bills and treatment needs to continue for me to properly heal. I want to know, what will Uber do now in this situation? I didn't get any helpful answer after sending and getting 21 Emails back and forth with UBER.....


Wow I'm sorry that happen to you. Stop being nice when it comes to right from wrong that never gets you anywhere. Talk to a big law firm, get the info of the insurance protection that is assign to each ride and the info of the passenger the police report and go after uber and also the passenger put them in jail just like they do if a driver comits a criminal act . I like driving for uber before but when they decide to lower the fares to .75 here in Orlando there is no point on driving the only once making money is Uber while the drivers jus tkeep tear up their cars for 8-10 dollars and hour, I just wish they could see what's happening around them so that they could stop driving till uber raise the fares. I hope things get better in your life, good luck


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

Carry a gun and know how to use it. You won't have to worry about drunk passengers getting in your car and refusing to get out. Personal experience has shown me that the vast majority of people will run, not walk, away from you as soon as they see it. Those who don't are the reason you should carry it loaded. Take responsibility for your own safety.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

John Harris said:


> Carry a gun and know how to use it. You won't have to worry about drunk passengers getting in your car and refusing to get out. Personal experience has shown me that the vast majority of people will run, not walk, away from you as soon as they see it. Those who don't are the reason you should carry it loaded. Take responsibility for your own safety.


In New Mexico, it seems guns are often the preferred solution. Amazing, really, that there are any of you left.

Do you wear body armor as well?

Have you installed this yet?


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

headtheball

No I don't wear body armor, nor would I without a specific reason. I don't generally worry about being a victim and I don't mind making pickups in bad parts of town either. I'm not sure I understand your comment about any of us being left but my guess is that you are one those people who are happy to rely on others for your personal safety.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Bottom line is you have to trust your gut. I have zero problem leaving your ass standing on the curb if there's something not right about you. 

As far as dash cams go, I have my GoPro set up on the dash and tell people when they hop in that this ride may be recorded for passenger and driver safety and quality assurance. I also use an audio app for iOS named TurnTape, a 180° turn of your phone starts the recording process. It's amazing how fast people clean up their act when they find out they're being recorded. And, then they're are those who will tell you the most embarrassingly intimate details of the night out and life.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

No, no need to worry 'bout my safety.

I got a small nuke strapped to my thigh, just in case the invasion starts at the same time I get a ping. 

Did you let uber know that you carry a weapon when you drive? I'm sure they would be supportive. Maybe even give you that 6th star award.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Real cabdriver

The worst mistake you can make is carrying a gun.

http://realcabdriver.blogspot.com/2008/11/worst-mistake-you-can-make-is-carrying.html?m=1

"never pull a weapon on anybody unless you're going to kill them with it, otherwise they'll take it away from you and use it on you. "


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

As far as the OP is concerned. I would have had my doors locked. When our taxis are in gear, the doors are already locked. We had a driver who wanted to reprogram the doors so they wouldn't lock while in drive and I thought that was pretty dumb. 

If I see people on the street and they appear too intoxicated, I am gone before they get within ten feet of the car. Once I pull out, I radio dispatch why I refused them and they will avoid sending another car. Sometimes, they will call from a different phone and block but if they send you, it will come with a warning.

I can't imagine a gun in the car. I'd worry about ricochet. Not sure it is easy to shoot through my headrest.


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

@Sacto Burbs

You're correct...never pull out a gun unless you intend to use it. But you're wrong about it being a mistake to carry one. I suppose you think it's mistake to carry a hammer, a pencil, or a sack lunch, too. One interesting thing about a gun is, being an inanimate object, it just sits there and does nothing until someone picks it up and does something with it. I've pulled out a gun on exactly two occasions, and I intended to use it to kill someone if necessary. Fortunately, I didn't need to...the fight was over before it started. When you need one, there's no substitute. That's why the Colt Single Action Army was referred to as "the great equalizer".

headtheball

No, I didn't inform Uber. It's none of their business. And furthermore, they wouldn't want the liability of insisting that I not carry one if, God forbid, I ever needed it to save my life or someone else's. But, I'm also pretty sure that in states like Texas that allow concealed carry Uber's official policy is to not get involved. They leave it up to the driver.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

John Harris said:


> But you're wrong about it being a mistake to carry one. I suppose you think it's mistake to carry a hammer, a pencil, or a sack lunch, too. One interesting thing about a gun is, being an inanimate object, it just sits there and does nothing until someone picks it up and does something with it.


Whether or not he is mistaken about it being a mistake. I would agree with SB. Any person I may need to defend against with a gun, is behind me. In such close quarters , in that kind of circumstance, I'd think there is a hell of a good chance that you could lose your gun or shoot yourself in a struggle. Crisis with pax tend to get amplified.

"One interesting thing about a gun is, being an inanimate object, it just sits there and does nothing until someone picks it up and does something with it." That doesn't mean much.

As far as we he does or doesn't think concerning a hammer or pencil: it'd be hard to tell and not much relevance.

If you want to carry a gun, carry one.


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

Huberis

"What it means" is that a gun, like any other inanimate object, cannot be a "mistake" by the mere fact of its presence. It is not a "mistake" to have one unless and until at some point someone does something with it that is illegal, immoral, or unjust. What would be a mistake, a potentially tragic one, is to not have one when you need one.

Having said that, I almost never carry one...and I mean like 99+% of the time, I don't carry a gun. But I don't hesitate to take one along in certain circumstances, or at least know where one is close by. I spend many, many hours each week surrounded by people with guns in a recreational and sporting context. They are, in and of themselves, extremely safe and no more dangerous than the person holding them.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

No more dangerous than the person holding them. Ok


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

This always comes up in this type of discussion: anti - gun control people say that the gun is an inanimate object which causes no harm by itself; it's the people who pick them up and use them illegally who cause the problems.

This is completely true. A gun is indeed an inanimate object. This is why there are no anti-gun laws anywhere. It's something that's a complete misnomer. Nowhere will you find a law that says it is illegal to be a gun. It would make no sense. Guns are inanimate objects.

The laws that some countries have regarding this are not gun laws, but people laws. I.e. what people can and cannot do; which weapons they cannot possess, and by exclusion, which they can.

So no, there's no point in legislation covering guns. They are, after all, harmless in themselves. It's the people who use them who need to be kept a very close eye on by legislation, with people laws, not gun laws. Is this fair to those who would never do anything illegal with a gun? No, it's not, but it's the best we can do given the lack of a better solution.


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

elelegido

And then you have people who think that obfuscation constitutes a valid argument....i.e. four paragraphs of nonsense.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

John Harris said:


> elelegido
> 
> And then you have people who think that obfuscation constitutes a valid argument....i.e. four paragraphs of nonsense.


True story cab driver carried a 2ft long piece of broom stick on door pocket
Got pulled over on traffic stop
Cop asked what is that for ? Driver answered : protection
He got booked for carrying a weapon
We're screwed in California
Not to mention I know of 9 cab drivers murdered in last 17 years ( 25 mile radius)


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

elelegido said:


> This always comes up in this type of discussion: anti - gun control people say that the gun is an inanimate object which causes no harm by itself; it's the people who pick them up and use them illegally who cause the problems.
> 
> This is completely true. A gun is indeed an inanimate object. This is why there are no anti-gun laws anywhere. It's something that's a complete misnomer. Nowhere will you find a law that says it is illegal to be a gun. It would make no sense. Guns are inanimate objects.
> 
> ...


Your solution only disarms law abiding citizens.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

John Harris said:


> elelegido
> 
> And then you have people who think that obfuscation constitutes a valid argument.


Precisely. Which is why it's probably best to avoid clouding the issue with the whole "guns don't kill people; people do" argument.


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

elelegido

The fact that guns don't kill people, but people kill people, doesn't cloud anything except in the minds of emotive simpletons. You obviously know nothing about what you speak, but made a good effort to sound like you do.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

For anyone interested in debating about Guns, here's the appropriate thread:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/packin-as-an-uber-driver.7996/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> A Subpoena is standard practice to have a 3rd party company release client information. It's not an Uber thing but the way the law works. Without that Uber can be held responsible for divulging customer information without cause.


 Uber Does Not need a subpoena from Law Enforcement in order to cooperate, per it's own Privacy Policy.
https://www.uber.com/legal/usa/privacy
*3. HOW AND WHEN DO WE DISCLOSE INFORMATION TO THIRD PARTIES?*

*(e) Administrative and Legal Reasons.*

We cooperate with government and law enforcement officials and private parties to enforce and comply with the law. Thus, we may access, use, preserve, transfer and disclose your information (including Personal Information), including disclosure to third parties such as government or law enforcement officials or private parties as we reasonably determine is necessary and appropriate:
To satisfy any applicable law, regulation, subpoenas, governmental requests or legal process.
...
To protect the safety, rights, property or security of the Company, our Services or any third party.
To protect the safety of the public for any reason.

To detect, prevent or otherwise address fraud, security or technical issues.

To prevent or stop activity we may consider to be, or to pose a risk of being, an illegal, unethical, or legally actionable activity. Further, we may use IP address or other Device Identifiers, to identify users, and may do so in cooperation with third parties such as copyright owners, internet service providers, wireless service providers and/or law enforcement agencies, including disclosing such information to third parties, all in our discretion. Such disclosures may be carried out without notice to you.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

John Harris said:


> Carry a gun and know how to use it.





John Harris said:


> Having said that, I almost never carry one...and I mean like 99+% of the time, I don't carry a gun.


Your recommendation is to carry a weapon even though 99% + of the time you don't carry one yourself?

John Harris I got some advice in case you are not sleeping well. Stick your tongue in a 220V socket. This should sort you right out. Now 99%+ of the time, I don't do this myself, 'cause I sleep just fine.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

John Harris said:


> elelegido
> 
> The fact that guns don't kill people, but people kill people, doesn't cloud anything except in the minds of emotive simpletons.


Emotive, as in getting worked up enough to indulge in personal insults? LOL.

The point I was making, which evidently went clean over your head, is that saying that "guns don't kill people; people do", is an exercise in pedantry. The real question is whether people should legally have access to them. There is no right stance or wrong stance on that question; only differing opinions.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

In Canada we don't have easy access to them so I'm not so worried about people having them. 99% of people don't own handguns and those who do they won't be able to be traced.

I have used guns in my travels and never had the need to own one. I can protect my family without the use of a gun.


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

elelegido

No, it didn't go over my head. There's nothing pedantic about it- guns don't kill people, people kill people and sometimes use guns to do it. It's not a case of my misunderstanding you. It's just simply that you're objectively and morally wrong.


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

headtheball 
I sleep just fine. My suggestion to carry a gun and know how to use was directed at the original poster, but can be extended to anyone who happens the fear for their safety. I don't often find myself in such a state, but when I do, I opt for the best tool for the job, which is usually a gun. Ultimately, though, I'm in favor of people choosing to do whatever they want to do. Carry a gun or don't carry a gun, whatever suits you.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Randy is that you?


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

John Harris said:


> extended to anyone who happens the fear for their safety.


And if I fear for my safety all the time? What if I am fearful of safety itself?

Is your little gun gonna help that? You got fear killing bullets?

You should sell that shit. Make more than driving.


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

headtheball

I'd say I don't think you should be driving. I surely don't want to be sharing the road with you behind the wheel of these motorized killing machines we call cars.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Your argument is as soft as your tires.


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

headtheball

Really? Well by all means enlighten me then. I await your wisdom with baited breath. So far I haven't heard anything from you that even approaches an opinion, right or wrong.


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

LAndreas

Your histrionics are quite amusing. And just to clarify, MADD doesn't agree with your view on cars, nor do your public servants that you have so much faith in. If you had actually read all my posts on this thread you would see that I don't Uber with a gun. I would definitely support someone's decision to do so though.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

John Harris said:


> So far I haven't heard anything from you that even approaches an opinion, right or wrong.


Sorry for not being direct enough..

You own guns, for that less than 1% of the time you feel you need it? I think you are ridiculous and don't even walk your own bullshit.

I would have a ton more respect for you if you were one of those open carry loons. But you don't even make sense.


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

headtheball

No, I own, and have owned, hundreds of different guns. I shoot a shotgun professionally and shoot all the time. I'm also a certified instructor and have been since 1987. I don't carry a gun as a matter of course, but feel very comfortable with people who do. So, once again, tell me something other than your mindless drivel.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Another example of how shitty this gig is to drive for ****ing Uber.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

John Harris said:


> No, I own, and have owned, hundreds of different guns.


did each one have its own name? Do you have favorite for date night?

A pro shot gunner? Nice. The **** you need luber for? Sure you are rollin in dough.

2 of my 5 hemorrhoids make better arguments than you.


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

headtheball said:


> did each one have its own name? Do you have favorite for date night?
> 
> A pro shot gunner? Nice. The **** you need luber for? Sure you are rollin in dough.
> 
> 2 of my 5 hemorrhoids make better arguments than you.


Right. Spoken by someone who has yet to provide an argument.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

John Harris said:


> elelegido
> 
> No, it didn't go over my head. There's nothing pedantic about it- guns don't kill people, people kill people and sometimes use guns to do it. It's not a case of my misunderstanding you. It's just simply that you're objectively and morally wrong.


Oh, I'm wrong? Feel free to prove it.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Taxicabs, police officer and convenince store clerk are the most dangerous jobs. All are the most vulerable between 12-4am. All are alone, in the dark and there are no witnesses. The difference between you and cabs is you carry less cash and customer is less anonymous. But drunks don't care. When shit happens, theres never a logical reson why they do it.

Uber sends out all drivers without vital safety training. You have no panic button. 

Be aware of your surroundings. Read the passenger. Reject pax that cant walk. Always have an excape. Do not make yourself an easy target. Lock your doors. Do not get out of your car. Do not start driving without being given destination. Kick out hostile or voilent pax.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I would also recommend turning off phone Bluetooth in the event you have to dial 911 on the sly. Don't want to anger an already crazed individual by have the police dispatcher pop up,on speaker.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

He used to shoot all the time before the cancer and it's true he's owned at least one of just about every gun ever made at one point or another. He has a new sponsor so he will be shooting again on a regular basis starting in May or June. He hadn't shot in a year and shot shot a 92 out of 100 at a tournament last week. (For those wondering, there was no cost at all to us for him to shoot.) He's taught our kids and grandkids how to shoot and coached youth leagues as well as taught elderly women how to shoot to protect themselves. He's a master class shooter and has been on the All American Team.

A few weeks ago, when I was coming home, I thought someone was following me. They were right behind me for miles and exited at the last minute when I did. I had planned to stop by the store before going home, but opted out. He followed me all the way until the last turn to go into our neighborhood. I was just about to call my husband and tell him that I was coming in hot so he could have the shotgun ready to greet him. It's the only gun we have at the moment because it's a potential source of income since we live right across the street from the national shooting grounds and he's a certified instructor, but just as soon as we are solvent again, you can bet we will have something nice and compact in both cars.

The key that a lot of people seem to miss is knowing how to use the gun. Having one and taking a few classes doesn't not equate to actually knowing how to use it. You have to practice until it's muscle memory just like a self-defense class so that your fear doesn't take over.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Note to self. Stay the hell away from texas.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Oh my Lord. Finally someone who understands how to make ride sharing work, whether you are a man or a woman or suffer from debilitating social anxiety disorder!! First thing is to waive your gun at your passenger when he/she climbs into the backseat. Drunk passenger not respecting you? Discharge the weapon close to his ear, as a first warning! Finally, be sure to point to your gun at the end of the ride when it comes time for them to rate you, and remind them that you know who they are from the waybill and you usually have a good hunch who "has it out for you".
> 
> I agree, as you say, potential passengers will run, run (!), away from you as soon as they see you. Much success in your budding career as public transportation service provider.


We have a winner
Bingo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

In California you can't not carry a loaded gun 
Only way is in a locked box or gun & ammo have to be separated ( trunk / glovebox )
I'm own 2 guns 1 shotgun 
Do I wish to carry a loaded gun :yes
Can I legally carry one :No
What is the lesser of 2 evils 
I've managed witn out it by miracle , know 9 drivers killed on the job
Aghhhh


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

headtheball Come on over! We'll take you to the shooting grounds and show you what you're missing and then take you out for tacos and ritas


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> In California you can't not carry a loaded gun
> Only way is in a locked box or gun & ammo have to be separated ( trunk / glovebox )
> I'm own 2 guns 1 shotgun
> Do I wish to carry a loaded gun :yes
> ...


It is legal if you get a CCW, which you can get if you have a clean background. When and where were nine drivers killed? And you personally knew them all?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> It is legal if you get a CCW, which you can get if you have a clean background. When and where were nine drivers killed? And you personally knew them all?


I personally knew 4 other 5 were local competitors


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Casandria said:


> Come on over! We'll take you to the shooting grounds and show you what you're missing and then take you out for tacos and ritas


Yes, just like stepping back in time 200 years. Guns and Booze- a classic combo. Maybe even grab a couple of wenches at the local brothel. I'll get my boots- let the fun begin.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Booze always comes AFTER the guns. No drinking before or during shooting, but after the guns are put away, we'll drink you under the table.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Casandria said:


> we'll drink you under the table.


I wish that was true.



Casandria said:


> Booze always comes AFTER the guns


Sure and things that are put away are never un- put away. I shoot better after a few.

Truth is- You have guns because you love guns. For whatever reason. And I simply don't get it.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

We do enjoy shooting and the security, but no, we don't bring them out when we're drinking. There is no reason to bring a gun out when you're drinking. We believe in safety and are very conscientious about it. It's the first thing taught to every student. If someone is seen drinking at a tournament before they go shoot, no one hesitates to call them out on it. There are very strict rules on how guns are carried, loaded, etc. The tournaments aren't just about shooting stuff. We have socials, Bible study, church. There are kids all over, some shooting, some just watching. Everyone wears ear protection and eye protection. It may not be your thing and that's fine, but just wanted you to have a better understanding of the sport.


----------

